# Orange light on Case, no display on monitor



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

All,
I have a Gateway 500 SE PC I'm working on. Here are the symptoms and/ or tests:


The Power Switch on the Case still maintains the orange without even a boot up, and without a display on the monitor. 
When the HDD is connected, it seems to wind once then stop.
I have no display whatsoever, even with a Windows XP startup disk.
I have done the standard HW checks (monitor cable, and all cables are secure). 
Power Supply (PS) test. I used the test switch button that comes with the Gateway PS's and ran all tests as per Gateway and other troubleshooting sites. Result = OK.
I've replaced the vid card with a known functional one. Monitor still doesn't display a thing. Original VidCard = OK
Reseated everything to MOBO and to wherever the connections were, including the case switch.
Removed the HDD and enclosed it to run on my healthy machine and it is functional (even checked it for errors and it seems fine). HDD = OK
Chatted with Gateway and the guy insisted the MOBO was bad. I have no swollen capacitors and the green mobo light is on and green. My judgement. MOBO = OK (am I wrong?). I'll never talk to Gateway again, they ended the chat prematurely before any confirmation of question. The final answer: The orange light is NOT because your MOBO was bad, but the MOBO is bad because I have no swollen capacitors (what?). I was asking about the orange light. 

I have to tell my customer that something is wrong. But I'm not sure what other tests to run to pinpoint the problem. Any ideas?

I've tried looking up Stuck In Standby in other areas, but they point to the PS, which in my case, is not the problem.

Please help.

eggBrain


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi eggBrain.

What info did you get from the customer, any problems prior to the fail?

Cleared CMOS?

With no ram installed does it beep an error code?

Just because lights are on doesn't mean the psu is fuctioning properly, it means some power is going through some circuits, 5volts in this case.
You don't mention fans running, that's the 12volt rail.

Test with a known good psu of higher wattage.
{don't rely on a test switch or gateway diagnostics-they also state a 300watt psu is highest you'll ever need.}


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Stu_computer said:


> Hi eggBrain.
> 
> What info did you get from the customer, any problems prior to the fail?
> 
> ...


No. No problems prior to the fail. I did clear the CMOS, hopefully, by removing the CMOS battery for about an hour. As far as the Beeping w/o RAM, I actually tried that test with the Vid Card completely removed (there's no integrated video on the MOBO). The PC did not beep, but I will try the RAM test today.

My bad about the fans. The fans run on both the MOBO and the PS when I did the test button. But NOT on the Green Wire/Black Wire jumper test. 

I don't have a higher wattage PS on hand that's made for Gateway, i.e., can I use one that I do have rated at 300 Watts?

I will call the customer today to see if there was a power surge lately or any other info I can glean. From what they told me, it just "died".


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

> I don't have a higher wattage PS on hand that's made for Gateway, i.e., can I use one that I do have rated at 300 Watts?


If the ATX connector wires have the same color sequence then should be okay for testing.


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks. I just ran the RAM test (unseated RAM, along with unseated Video Card). No beeping. Conclusion? Bad MOBO? Or should I try the PS test as well?


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, did the PS test. The installed PS was 160. I tested it with a 250. Still no beep, and the HDD seems to do the one whirl click and stop.

MY final analysis is bad MOBO. Somewhere in the logic probably or a circuit went bad. Consensus?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Well that narrows it down to mobo or cpu. If you have another cpu of same socket type then could try it, or another mobo of same socket type then try the cpu in it.

Otherwise go with the bad mobo idea, cpu's are generally pretty tough (faulty semiconductors usually fail within first 3 months of regular use.)


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> Reseated everything to MOBO and to wherever the connections were, including the case switch.


did you make sure that the power cable from the ps is pushed in tight.?
do you have another supply? the 2 supplies you tried might be lame, where 
did you acquire the 300 watt, and what make is it?

a magnifying glass is good to check the caps. a surging supply will take out a board..


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Stu_computer said:


> Well that narrows it down to mobo or cpu. If you have another cpu of same socket type then could try it, or another mobo of same socket type then try the cpu in it.
> 
> Otherwise go with the bad mobo idea, cpu's are generally pretty tough (faulty semiconductors usually fail within first 3 months of regular use.)


Nah, no CPU of same socket nor another mobo. I'll conclude bad mobo and see if they want to replace the mobo or get another machine. It's a 5 yr old machine.

Thanks Stu!


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

speedster123 said:


> did you make sure that the power cable from the ps is pushed in tight.?
> do you have another supply? the 2 supplies you tried might be lame, where
> did you acquire the 300 watt, and what make is it?
> 
> a magnifying glass is good to check the caps. a surging supply will take out a board..


The good supply (250W) I have is good. I made sure of it, it powers up another machine just fine. Bestec is the make. The one on the Gateway is Neutech(sp?).

I'll get a magnifying glass later. 

I'll conclude MOBO after I remove the 300W from the other machine and try it on this one (that's a Bestec as well).


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree./


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for everyone responding. I contacted the customer and they are sad by the event, but are encouraged that I can save their HDD. 

They are currently searching for a laptop.

All in all, this case is solved.

- Sherlock eggBrain


----------



## RedEyeMike (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi eggbrain,
Just started working on a Gatewy 500 SE also and had the same problem. I pulled out the power supply plug from the CPU and waited 5 minutes. The PC came back but with the original problem. three long beeps then nothing. No display, no drive spinning up. Same symptoms as you thou, green light - full power.

Forgot to add that I held the power buttom for at least two minutes. Orange light then went out. Hope I'm not too late....


----------



## eggBrain (Aug 20, 2008)

RedEyeMike said:


> Hi eggbrain,
> Just started working on a Gatewy 500 SE also and had the same problem. I pulled out the power supply plug from the CPU and waited 5 minutes. The PC came back but with the original problem. three long beeps then nothing. No display, no drive spinning up. Same symptoms as you thou, green light - full power.
> 
> Forgot to add that I held the power buttom for at least two minutes. Orange light then went out. Hope I'm not too late....


Actually you're not, the machine is still here and I'll try that over the weekend. I appreciate your input.


----------

